# What is your favorite thing to barbecue...



## Greg Rempe (Mar 16, 2008)

That is NOT one of the big 4 meats?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 16, 2008)

Could you repeat the question ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 16, 2008)

Believe it or not, cheap hot dogs!   or bologna.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 16, 2008)

ABTs and Fatties


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 16, 2008)

beef jerkey


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 16, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, cheap hot dogs!   or bologna.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 16, 2008)

Hamburgers


----------



## wittdog (Mar 16, 2008)

Not to be pickey....but hamburgers are Grilled..not Qed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2008)

Turkey and meatloaf.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 16, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Turkey and meatloaf.


No Tofu


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just during my stupid "New Years Diet Resolution" that I fail at every year!!    

I actually enjoyed the tofu recipes though to be honest.  But not for every meal. :?


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 16, 2008)

abt's fatties and pineapple


----------



## Uncle Al (Mar 16, 2008)

Leg of lamb studded with fresh garlic. Makin' one for Easter

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 16, 2008)

Salmon.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 16, 2008)

Steak & bacon wrapped corn OTC


----------



## big dude (Mar 16, 2008)

My smart a$$ answer is my favorite to smoke is meat and my favorite beer is cold - I'm a simple man.     My other answer is - I don't have the experience that many others have, but so far I'm torn between pastrami and stuffed pork loin.


----------



## BchrisL (Mar 16, 2008)

I like to smoke a whole sausage roll and have it for breakfast. I just unwrap it, put in the temp sensor and pop it in the egg till it comes up to temperature. I serve it with biscuits which I also have baked in the egg at the same time.


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 16, 2008)

Mollejas aka sweet breads


----------



## john pen (Mar 16, 2008)

Itialan sausage


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 17, 2008)

Whole Ribeye....BEEF, it's what's for Dinner


----------



## DATsBBQ (Mar 17, 2008)

Beef Ribs 8)


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wnkt said:
			
		

> Johnsonville Brats......I have to throw on a couple packages every time I smoke anything.



Now there's some fine eats. I'll pick that one too.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 17, 2008)

Chuck roast!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 18, 2008)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Beef Ribs 8)



I thought we couldn't say ribs? 
If not I'll 2nd it Dats


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 18, 2008)

Veggies and pizza.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Veggies and pizza.


I'm disappointed..no tri tip :P


----------



## SoEzzy (Mar 18, 2008)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Leg of lamb studded with fresh garlic. Makin' one for Easter
> 
> Al



How are ewe making a leg? 

And my answer to the real question is. either top or bottom round.

I take them to 135 F internal, rest them and slice them thin, with a little homemade  horseradish mustard, it makes the best beef sammies in the world, IMO!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

I like to smoke bottom rounds and slice them fairly thick then cube it.  Makes for a good beef plate.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 18, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't that come from the 4 main groups?? If not... TRI TIP!!!!! Which reminds me to clean out the SMS grill. I need a new grate and dump the water out from the bottom.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 18, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Chuck roast!



amen to that one...its the fav here.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 18, 2008)

I've just become a big fan of the chuck.
I think we should keep this quiet...it could sweep the country
and the next thing we know, chuck will be 8.99 a pound.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 18, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've just become a big fan of the chuck.
> I think we should keep this quiet...it could sweep the country
> and the next thing we know, chuck will be 8.99 a pound.



Yeah but maybe the brisket price price will drop back down like it used to be!!


----------

